# Wobbler Wheels 700c GTA - Worth?



## Bernadette Lopes (Jul 13, 2004)

Hi,

Thinking of selling a classic pair of 700c Wobler GTA wheels with Bontrager tires
I don't know much about the worth or how much to sell them nor much about Wobler except they are French and Wobler was bought out by Mavic.
2 questions: How much are they worth to sell and can anyone tell me more about the Wobler history on this wheelset.

This wheelset has:
grey anodized rims double wall butted 
Shimano hubs
2- quick release screwers
Very few stratches
Wheels have been trued and turn smooth.
No cassette included
Nearly new Bontrager road tires with only about 50 miles on them.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Which Shimano hubs. 600?, Dura Ace?, 

Is it cassette or freewheel? If cassette, 7 speed or 8 speed? 126mm rear spacing or 130 rear spacing? It's going to make a difference in the price.

Short answer:

Dura Ace hubs with Wolber rims will go for $100-$200 on eBay depending on the year and model number. $50 to $100 on Craigslist. If you go the eBay route, make sure you cover the shippings costs as wheel boxes are large..

Shimano 600, take $25 off the prices

Exage and others, not much....


----------



## Bernadette Lopes (Jul 13, 2004)

*Wobler wheels*

I suspect 600 with having room for 7 cassette. I took off the cassette and put it on another bike. 
I would suspect these are middle of the road quality Shimano hubs.
If they are 'other' hubs. How much do you think with new tires very few marks on the rim. Spokes are good and were checked.


----------



## smadair22 (Apr 11, 2012)

*wobbler wheel set*

Do you still have the wheel set? I am interested.


----------



## Bernadette Lopes (Jul 13, 2004)

*Wobbler wheels*

Hi, Yes they have been sold.


----------

